

Goodbye, Arch Linux , SystemD took over  - mariuz
http://sporkbox.us/blog/?r=page/95&p=2

======
rachelbythebay
ns5.he.net is not answering authoritatively for this domain despite being
listed as a primary at the .us level. This will lead to significant amounts of
pain until it is resolved.

